

Ask HN: What are some good programming blogs? - FramesPerSushi

An example of what I like is http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/
======
hendzen
1) <http://www.altdevblogaday.com/>

2) <http://mechanical-sympathy.blogspot.com/>

3) (Not really a blog, but so great) <http://lwn.net/>

4) (For entertainment) <http://thedailywtf.com/>

------
jun4k
<http://net.tutsplus.com/>

------
QuantumGuy
xkcd.com

